# Skipper Bologna to Tel Aviv !



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Greats ! with the victory at Pau ( 80-81), Basile&C flight to the Final4 :yes: 










Where are all they didn't believe in this team some months ago ? :grinning: :devil: 

Great game of Hanno Mottola with 18 points and 11 rebounds, Basile with 18 points and Vujanic with the winning 2 free throws 3 seconds before the end of the game.

And now another italian team ... Treviso or Siena ...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Even though I HATE Skipper, I was very happy to see them qualify to the F4, simply because I hate them less than Efes. 

Skipper was damn lucky to get into a crap TOP16 group (I mean do you think they would have qualified if they were in any of the other TOP16 groups? I don't think so). Skipper is definately going to be the weaker team of the F4. Even Siena is stronger in my opinion. 

So Given that I dislike all Maccabi, Siena (and Barca, and Skipper I'll go with CSKA. GO CSKA! If Treviso qualifies, than things change and I may go with them as well.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Wow ... read this quote from Istanbul ...

_Efes Pilsen head coach Oktay Mahmuti_
"*The one which deserved the Final Four in our group was Efes Pilsen.* We didn't start the game well, we had 0 of 10 three-pointers in the first half. We never gave up the fight in defense and we got what we wanted in the second half. We were leading with a big difference and there was the bad news from France. These are the things which can normally happen in sports. There's nothing much to do. But I want to say honestly that we represented our country very well. Despite having so many injuries and problems during the season my players played excellent. I think that with the way we played the whole season *we deserved the Final Four much more than Skipper Bologna.*" 

The humilty personified ! :dead:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Final 4 - Tel Aviv

§ *Skipper Bologna* (Italy)
§ *CSKA Moscow* (Russia)
§ *Montepaschi Siena* (Italy)
§ *Maccabi Tel Aviv* (Israel)

Good luck !


----------



## gantelo (May 19, 2003)

well, I don`t know if you would be interested to hear a different opinion but I think Oktay Mahmudi is right. First of all Efes was not given any chance by anyone at the beginning of the season simply due to the lack of talent in their roster. Second, just one bad night at Slovenia caused (and maybe the buzzer beater by Basile) this outcome. Third, Skipper was a much better team than Efes if you compare their players. But Efes with its strong defence and their heart came unitl the last second and once again some freethrows at the end of the game in Pau Orthez decided the result of the group. 
He was disaapointed when he made that comment and probably it is not very kind to say something like that after you lose but If I were him, I would have probably talked in the same way.
And Zelena, may I ask you the reason you hate Efes for. Is it because it is a Turkish team or is it simply because that you don``t like the players.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gantelo</b>!
> well, I don`t know if you would be interested to hear a different opinion but I think Oktay Mahmudi is right. First of all Efes was not given any chance by anyone at the beginning of the season simply due to the lack of talent in their roster. Second, just one bad night at Slovenia caused (and maybe the buzzer beater by Basile) this outcome. Third, Skipper was a much better team than Efes if you compare their players. But Efes with its strong defence and their heart came unitl the last second and once again some freethrows at the end of the game in Pau Orthez decided the result of the group.
> He was disaapointed when he made that comment and probably it is not very kind to say something like that after you lose but If I were him, I would have probably talked in the same way.
> And Zelena, may I ask you the reason you hate Efes for. Is it because it is a Turkish team or is it simply because that you don``t like the players.


Gantelo, 

First of all I have to say that I totally agree with you. I believe Efes desrved to be in the F4 more than Skipper. They may have less talent but they are a solid group of players, with great teamwork and superb defense, and I respect that. Why I hate Efes? Not because it is turkish (what the hell? I'm a moderator of a turkish basketball forum in another website! ). There is a number of reasons. First of all there were 3-4 Efes fans from another forum that I used to dislike and who made me hate that team with their comments (long story). It's one of these things that you can't explain. I like Ulker better. In fact I root for Buyuk Kolejliler in TBL. 

Anyway. Tough luck for Efes, 3rd year in a row (and n-times overall) that misses a F4 at the last moment.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

SKIPPER!!!! We gonna win the F4... Basile was extraordinary...I'd love to see him in the nba...He can create his own shoot..Dan Peterson agrees with me.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I can't believe I'm saying that but......Go Skipper, in the final. All the way. They don't deserve it (IMHO) but I'd rather see them pullingit up rather the favoured Maccabi...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, congrats to Skipper! IT WAS AN INCREDIBLE GAME!!!

I can't wait for the finals... 

But I fear Vujacic will dominate under the rim... And I'm still not sure how they will stop Parker... 

IMO the key is isolating Sarunas. Agree?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I yhink it will depend on the fg percentage..If the shots go in for the Skipper there is a chance..Phisically Bologna can't keep Maccabi, but from the 3p line in good nights can beat everyone.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Go Skipper!!!

Delfino is the man!!! I enjoyed the game, it was exciting... if Barça had entered the F4, that game would've been like 57-56...


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> I can't believe I'm saying that but......Go Skipper, in the final. All the way. They don't deserve it (IMHO) but I'd rather see them pullingit up rather the favoured Maccabi...



Well, we all know now how did it end 
But I do have to wonder out loud what is your problem with Maccabi, as someone here has asked about Efes.
Are you even really enjoying this game BB, that this board is about? :uhoh: You hate so many groups, which is unhelathy, first b/c it is unhealthy to hate in genral, but without the spiritutal crap, why hate the group that plays the most beautiful BB not only in Europe, that works so beautifully as a team, with so many assists, that has such great players (who are such a nice ppl too, from knowing them good) as Parker, Saras, Vucich, Bluthental, Sharp, and so on... with so much heart and devotion to the group? If it is b/c of reaons that don't relate to the game itself (like the thing with some Efes fans in forums... a very logical reason to hate a group  ), then even though you are entitled to your own opinion, I think it is plain stupid, which is _my_ opinion, naturally. 

You went for CSKA, and to me it represents everyting I don't like in sports- big egoes, stars and money, not much of a team work and great astrategies.. and so on. Even though Maccabi has stars and had a large budget this year, all of it's players work together perfectly, with no egoes (even though you might think so on Sharas, but he just made some bad decisions... we got to know him and even he is a great team player that loves the *teamwork*, and really loves the othe players.. they all hang out together in their free time. But that's anothe issue  ), and with great collaboration. So for me you show your type of "taste". 

Meanwhile you're the only one I read here that doesn't like Maccabi, at least has respet for them, but I did have to "voice" my little brow raising.


----------

